# HHVM ISPCOnfig



## logifech (18. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
wenn ich HHVM mit ISPConfig nutzen möchte wie muss ich da vor gehen um dies zu installieren?


----------



## Till (18. März 2015)

Bislang gibt es nur das hier als Anleitung:

https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/hhvm-hiphop-with-ispconfig.65273/#post-313431

falls Du ISPconfig 3.1 aus dem Git master hast, da ist der patch schon drin.


----------



## logifech (18. März 2015)

Ich muss auch genauso wie es dort steht das start Script löschen?


----------



## logifech (19. März 2015)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit weiterhin das alte ISPConfig design zu testen? Ich glaube das neue hat noch ein paar kleine fehler?


----------



## Till (19. März 2015)

Zitat von logifech:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit weiterhin das alte ISPConfig design zu testen? Ich glaube das neue hat noch ein paar kleine fehler?


Nein. Das neue Design ist ja auch noch nicht released, es ist pre alpha code für Entwickler.


----------



## logifech (19. März 2015)

Ah ok, super danke  aber bis her muss ich sagen sehr gute Arbeit!


----------



## Till (19. März 2015)

Danke  Ist auch ein Haufen arbeit die komplette UI umzustellen, aber dafür ist dann auch fit für die nächsten Jahre und mobile fähig.


----------



## logifech (20. März 2015)

Das mit dem Mobilen Design hab ich schon gesehen ist echt super geworden.


----------

